# Landlord does not want to renew contract, I don't want to leave



## MerelyMortal (Aug 23, 2012)

I've notified my landlord 90 days prior to the expiration of my tenancy contract that I would like to renew my contract for at least one more year. His reply was acceptable although at an increased price of AED 10K more per year. I reminded him that it would only be my second year renting from him and therefore should not be subjected to any increase. He then came back to me a few days later stating that he did not want to renew the contract anymore and now wants to sell the apartment to an "investor". I've been harassed ever since then by his "secretary" requesting my time so that the apartment can be viewed by potential investors.

I have read Law 26 of 2007 front to back and can not find the general law that everyone speaks off that claims a landlord has to give a tenant 12 months notice in case he wants to sell the place.

*My question is, what can I do in order to stay in the apartment?* I really don't want to move and therefore hope that somehow the law is on my side. *My contract expires on November 7th and I notified him of my intention te renew on August 7th, exactly 3 months prior.
*
Looking forward to your replies.

Thank you


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

You should contact RERA. They will have all the info you need.
Tell his secretary next time she calls that you are waiting for a response from RERA and will get back to her.


----------



## MerelyMortal (Aug 23, 2012)

s&s said:


> You should contact RERA. They will have all the info you need.
> Tell his secretary next time she calls that you are waiting for a response from RERA and will get back to her.


I have contacted RERA but it is still not clear. I'm trying to prevent having to drive to their offices to speak to someone face to face. 

I'm just trying to figure out if a landlord has the right to evict, i.e not renew the lease, after the first contract term is expired.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

I really hate to break it to you, but if your lease is over and you don't have a renewal, then there's basically nothing that you can do about staying at your place. At the end of the day, they are the owners and can do what they want with their place. 

If I were you, instead of spending so much energy looking for ways to stay, I'd look for ways to lease or better yet buy a similar place. I'm sorry if this post comes across as blunt, but I've read about these cases before at other forums and the outcome was hardly ever positive towards the tenant. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

stormgal said:


> I really hate to break it to you, but if your lease is over and you don't have a renewal, then there's basically nothing that you can do about staying at your place. At the end of the day, they are the owners and can do what they want with their place.
> 
> If I were you, instead of spending so much energy looking for ways to stay, I'd look for ways to lease or better yet buy a similar place. I'm sorry if this post comes across as blunt, but I've read about these cases before at other forums and the outcome was hardly ever positive towards the tenant. Hope this helps.


It depends who the Landlord is. If they are are a local then yes, as described above. If not then its game on at RERA, but you will expend a lot of time and effort to stay in the apartment.


----------



## jarvo (Jan 8, 2012)

I think the question is - do you want to stay in an apartment where you're in a dispute with the landlord, or where the landlord wants to get rid of you?

I'm sure he could make your life very difficult...


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

I am sure there are very specific variations to property lease rental agreements in the UAE, but a general principle of any rental agreement, is that the landlord generally has no obligation to renew the lease, if he chooses not to.

Once a relationship between landlord and tenant has broken down, my advice would be to make a new start in a new property.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

MerelyMortal said:


> I've notified my landlord 90 days prior to the expiration of my tenancy contract that I would like to renew my contract for at least one more year. His reply was acceptable although at an increased price of AED 10K more per year. I reminded him that it would only be my second year renting from him and therefore should not be subjected to any increase. He then came back to me a few days later stating that he did not want to renew the contract anymore and now wants to sell the apartment to an "investor". I've been harassed ever since then by his "secretary" requesting my time so that the apartment can be viewed by potential investors.
> 
> I have read Law 26 of 2007 front to back and can not find the general law that everyone speaks off that claims a landlord has to give a tenant 12 months notice in case he wants to sell the place.
> 
> ...


I think ,as per law ,you can only live 12 months onwards from August 7th as that is the period given to the tenant to vacate & which the landlord has communicated to you .


----------



## KONY (May 25, 2012)

Ibkiss, I guess you mean "leave" and not "live"in your last message


----------

